# Getting All The Different Preppers Together



## Preparedness United (Nov 18, 2013)

The Problem | Preparedness United

I'm working on a project to get all the different types of preppers together. There are the individual preppers, the militia people, public officials, emergency managers and the police/fire/EMS world. Lots of mistrust that could get people killed later.

Stop by and say hello and let me know what you think of the concept.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Have you ever tried herding cats before?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No thanks, for reasons other than the obvious fact that your first post here is to advertise for your site, there.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't want anyone considering me a resource when their own preparedness is insufficient. I will help those I choose to help, no one police or EMS may decide I need to help. A low profile is a preppers best friend.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Preparedness United said:


> The Problem | Preparedness United
> 
> I'm working on a project to get all the different types of preppers together. There are the individual preppers, the militia people, public officials, emergency managers and the police/fire/EMS world. Lots of mistrust that could get people killed later.
> 
> Stop by and say hello and let me know what you think of the concept.


Don't think so,good luck


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm not a prepper, I'm a Dying Adverse Mostly Nocturnal Interdisciplinary Tactician. (DAMN IT)


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

rickfromillinois said:


> No Way. Some of the preppers that have posted would be the first ones I would shoot if I ever saw them walking down the lane to my home.


Here's to you not knowing what I look like, and as such I have a 50/50 chance of surviving such a walk.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll have to take a pass on the offer. Guess it's that mistrust thing which by the way has kept my bacon out of the fire on more than one occasion...


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Who could distrust the Government they are there to help us. I want them to know everything I have and where it is so we can share with those less fortunate.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> No Way. Some of the preppers that have posted would be the first ones I would shoot if I ever saw them walking down the lane to my home.


Boy, are you tough.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> I know what I am capable of from experience. If you think that ALL preppers are good and honest people then you are naive. There are some that if I saw them coming down my lane I know that it would not be to say "howdy" and "do you want to sit around a fire and sing songs".


I know my capabilities, too, and they don't involve walking down lanes. You didn't suggest rogues or unknown preppers, but half of those who have posted.
My comprehension does not suffer. As far as my understanding of other people, you are once again building straw men out of thin air.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm definitely not seeing a 5 star thread...yet they are there... 
Now that's freaking creepy.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Who could distrust the Government they are there to help us. I want them to know everything I have and where it is so we can share with those less fortunate.


Please tell me this was with the highest level of sarcasm PLEASE. I served the government and from your name so have you... Where and when did you serve that you could honestly see where the government helps us and can be trusted to the point that they should know what and where I have things... NO WAY...


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

BetrayedAmerican said:


> Please tell me this was with the highest level of sarcasm PLEASE. I served the government and from your name so have you... Where and when did you serve that you could honestly see where the government helps us and can be trusted to the point that they should know what and where I have things... NO WAY...


im thinking it was sarcasm! (we hope)


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

jesstheshow said:


> im thinking it was sarcasm! (we hope)


I didn't think a sarcasm alert was needed for such a statement. Yes it was sarcasm.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> Oh good gried....get a grip. "Walking down my lane" is a figure of speech. It means if someone approaches my house. No where did I say half of those who have posted, I said some. SOME. Your "comprehension" leaves allot to be desired. As for me "building straw men out of thin air" bull. I stand by my statement, IF,(NOTICE "IF") you think all preppers are good and honest people then you are naive.


Seems we have a language barrier.

Hi. My name is Denton. Nice to meet you. :mrgreen:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BetrayedAmerican said:


> Please tell me this was with the highest level of sarcasm PLEASE. I served the government and from your name so have you... Where and when did you serve that you could honestly see where the government helps us and can be trusted to the point that they should know what and where I have things... NO WAY...


Danged skippy.

It really makes no sense to network with organizations that will be used to conduct operations that will violate those rights that are supposed to be protected in this country.

Tricky Rick from Illinois has a good point, too, in that it really doesn't make sense to attempt alliances with those you don't know. Should the nation allow Russia to run our defense while we make buds with Iran? Might not be a good idea at our level, either.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Preparedness United said:


> The Problem | Preparedness United
> 
> I'm working on a project to get all the different types of preppers together. There are the individual preppers, the militia people, public officials, emergency managers and the police/fire/EMS world. Lots of mistrust that could get people killed later.
> 
> Stop by and say hello and let me know what you think of the concept.


You could be the most sincere person in America.
But given the track record of the Obama Regime you could also be an agent.
So I will give you the benefit of the doubt and just say no.
But you can bet I won't click on that link, either.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

There are some die hard obama followers that are preppers too and what better place to keep tabs in the "enemy" than a popular and well used forum... I knew it was just stating my discust for such a statement..... On the other hand I would love to be able to say that whole heartedly but it will never ever happen.


----------

